# زبان های اسکریپتی > دیگر زبان های اسکریپتی > سوال: سوال جاوا اسکریپت

## *donya*

دوستان لطفا یکی من را راهنمایی کنه 
سوالا اینجوری مطرح می کنم
فرض کنیم مثلا تو 4تا خونه ی یک جدول 5تایی... 4تا عکس گذاشتیم که تمام ویزگیهاشون مثل هم از نام گرفته تا id ,...فقطsrc(اون هم برای اینکه 4تا عکس متفاوت باشه )حالا مثلا من می خوام با کلیک روی هر کدوم عکسا تو خونهی 5جدول اون عکسی که روش کلیک شده نشون بده یا مثلا با ورود موس روی  هر کدوم عکسا تو خونهی 5  اون عکس نشون بده ...یا عکسی که روش کلیک شده بزرگ بشه 

حالا میشه راهنماییم کنید چجور با فراخوانی یه تابع چجور تشخیص بده مثلا فلان عکس هست اخه با id , name که تو همه عکس یکسانه چجور بفهمه اگر بخوایم برای هرکدوم id متفاوت بنویسم که باز باید 4تا تابع جدا بنویسم ...4تا میشه یکارش کرد تو تعداد عکس زیاد چظور :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!:  :لبخند گشاده!: 

برای یه تازه کار توضیح بدید ممنون

----------


## ashkufaraz

چون کدت رو نزاشتی بنابراین برات با کد توضیح نمی دم و کلی می گم

اگه از jQuery استفاده می کنی می تونی روی Onclick عکس ها یه تابع بنویسی که src اون عکس کلیک شده را بگیره و داخل src عکس خانه 5 قرار بده به همین سادگی!

----------


## ashkufaraz

اینم کدش!http://jsfiddle.net/enr1dy2h/
$("img").click(function(){
    var currentSrc=$(this).prop("src");
    $("#cell5").prop("src",currentSrc);
    alert($("#cell5").prop("src"));
})

----------


## *donya*

> چون کدت رو نزاشتی بنابراین برات با کد توضیح نمی دم و کلی می گم
> 
> اگه از jQuery استفاده می کنی می تونی روی Onclick عکس ها یه تابع بنویسی که src اون عکس کلیک شده را بگیره و داخل src عکس خانه 5 قرار بده به همین سادگی!


اخه کد که ندارم ایدش تو سرمه نمی دونم چجور اجرا کنم و از اونطرف jQuery  هم بلد نیستم یعنی فقط میشه jQueryکار کرد برم  یاد گیرم

----------

